# Help Kole Tang Sick :(



## T3MPO (Nov 26, 2009)

My Kole tang has what seems to be 2 bones coming out on the back of him almost at his tail area. I have never seen it or heard about it before. Is this common? Will he die? Been that way for 3 days now and he seems very agitated.

This pic is the best I can do with this camara and his none stop moving.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Tangs are called tangs because of two "barbs" at the base of their tails just before the body starts. They are used for defense and attack.

Hopefully that is all you noticed.


----------



## T3MPO (Nov 26, 2009)

I sure hope that is whats wrong with him. There is one piece on one side and another on the other side. I have seen a lot of tangs before and even googled tang pics and never seen or heard of this deffence. My cleaner wrass pics at it among with the parasites he seems to have  I hope he'll be ok...


----------

